# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Unico PF 2019 e Controlli I.S.A.  l'odissea continua

## roberto1969

Buongiorno !
Stamattina ho avuto la bella sorpresa di avere a disposizione i controlli ISA, tanto attesi.
Ho finito di compilare la dichiarazione UnicoPF19 con il software on line del ministero, ho allegato il file aggiornato degli ISA, e ho lanciato i controlli.
Il file ottenuto l'ho controllato con Entratel, ed ho avuto uno scarto per non corrispondenza.
Riporto uno degli errori: 
record tipo Q
ISA HK05U - attività 692011
Codice campo telematico IIN05302
valore dichiarato 0 - calcolato 1 
C'erano anche altri errori, tutti di tipo "record tipo Q" 
Nella dichiarazione dei redditi ho confermato gli ISA, ed ho ottenuto il file da inviare tramite Entratel. 
Su Entratel ho lanciato i controlli e mi ha dato il file .dgn da autenticare.
Ho fatto l'autentica, ed è uscito il messaggio: 
"Attenzione: il tipo di documento(xxxx....) contenuto nel file selezionato non risulta gestito dalla versione corrente dell'applicazione Entratel.
Ciò potrebbe comportare lo scarto del file nel caso in cui non sia possibile effettuare l'invio per tale tipologia di documento." 
Ho controllato la versione di Entratel, ed era l'ultima disponibile. 
Ho proseguito con l'autentica del file. 
Ho inviato il file, ed è stato scartato. 
Quando finisce questa odissea dell'Unico PF 2019 ? 
Saluti a tutti.

----------


## Fabio291067

Stessa brutta sorpresa:
(***)
Record tipo Q
ISA AG61U - Attivita' 461901
C0104501 - Valore non valido: '999' 
Impossibile non inserire il valore settore merceologico in Isa2019 e tuttavia qualunque valore inserito produce l'errore nel controllo Redditipf2019. Come se ne esce?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Stessa brutta sorpresa:
> (***)
> Record tipo Q
> ISA AG61U - Attivita' 461901
> C0104501 - Valore non valido: '999' 
> Impossibile non inserire il valore settore merceologico in Isa2019 e tuttavia qualunque valore inserito produce l'errore nel controllo Redditipf2019. Come se ne esce?

  Penso che questi strumenti di controllo siano ancora da testare completamente.

----------


## La matta

I codici attività da inserire nel quadro C degli ISA rappresentanti vengono tutti considerati errati... 
Hanno messo i controlli online alla "penzola di cane" per poter dire di averli dati... In realtà ci sono ancora diverse casistiche che danno errore.

----------


## revisor

...forse a molti sfugge il fatto che a fine settembre scadranno solo i termini per eventuali versamenti, sebbene con lo 0,4% si potrà versare anche dopo, ..... per gli invii ci sarà tempo fino a fine novembre....e comunque sarebbe il caso di sospenderli per quest'anno...troppe inesattezze...

----------


## GIGI57

Si succede anche a me, ho provato in tutte le maniere ( frazionando, indicando zero ecc) ma si finisce sempre con modalità bloccante.
Come indicato dai colleghi qui di seguito, e la cosa mi consola nel senso che non sono io che continuo ad operare in maniera errata,  devono ancora perfezionare i controlli. Il problema è che per l'invio nei termini c'è poco tempo !

----------


## wildbull

Giusto per confortarmi e confortare chi ci leggerà, non c'è verso di andare oltre...ISA AG61U. Ho chiamato in assistenza i tecnici richiameranno o mi ricontatteranno via email. Mi è stato attribuito un numero di pratica. Credo che sarebbe strategico che li sommergessimo di telefonate.
Per chi ancora non lo sapesse il numero è 800279107

----------


## wildbull

In questo momento ho avuto notizia che il controllo ISA avrà a breve (ma non si sa di preciso quando) una ulteriore versione.

----------


## Fabio291067

Incredibile, nuovo aggiornamento software Redditipf2019 uscito oggi 16 settembre...niente da fare, errori bloccanti su codice attività tali e quali come prima.  
(***)
Record tipo Q
ISA AG61U - Attivita' 461901
C0104701 - Valore non valido: '249'  
(***)
Record tipo Q
ISA AG61U - Attivita' 461901
C0104801 - Valore non valido: '296'  
(***)
Record tipo Q
ISA AG61U - Attivita' 461901
C0104501 - Valore non valido: '999'  
(***)
Record tipo Q
ISA AG61U - Attivita' 461901
C0104601 - Valore non valido: '056'

----------


## Fabio291067

Aggiornamento Redditipf2019 di oggi, hanno risolto gli errori bloccanti scaturiti dal software di controllo Isa2019; funziona.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

A tutt’oggi se avete dovuto compilare il quadro IS in IRAP relativo alla ZFU con la relativa agevolazione fruita in detto ambito, il controllo SOGEI lanciato non segnala alcuna dichiarazione controllata. In pratica record controllati 0, record con errori o senza segnalazioni zero.

----------


## technobit

> Aggiornamento Redditipf2019 di oggi, hanno risolto gli errori bloccanti scaturiti dal software di controllo Isa2019; funziona.

  Io opero con FiscoOnLine (è la mia dichiarazione dei redditi Ing. Libero professionista) in atto ho gli stessi errori bloccanti *"Record tipo Q"* cui ai post soprastanti. L'aggiornamento Redditi PF 2019 si installa automaticamente aprendo la dichiarazione credo, lo stesso vale per ISA l'aggiornamento? I moduli di controllo (Redditi PF 2019 e ISA) aggiornati si installano tramite Desktop Telematico?
Perchè persiste l'errore?

----------

